# Batteries



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

In the 'Ask a Trader' forum there is a query about AGM batteries which is not open to reply from ordinary members/subscribers, so my tuppence worth is here.

Unless engine starting capability is needed an AGM battery has no advantage over ordinary 'wet' batteries.

See HERE for a very informative article published by The Caravan Club to do with the pros and cons of various types and pitfall to be avoided.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's long overdue for the restriction to be removed , it just does not serve a function.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1296419.html#1296419


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Con - sumers!

More smoke and mirrors around batteries. solar panels and other stuff than you can shake a stick at, and the CC article does show what a con some of this stuff is.

One of the reasons we never got into consumer products was that there was too much product sourced from the Far East with questionable performance and safety.

Nothing has happened since to change our minds.

Peter


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Techno100 said:


> It's long overdue for the restriction to be removed , it just does not serve a function.
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1296419.html#1296419


Agreed,the ''Ask a Trader''forum is hardly used and is superfluous as can be seen from the small number of traders that respond to queries.

Having said that the original thread about AGM batteries should have been started in ''Tech/Mech chat-electrical''.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

A moderator would have sorted that :wink:


----------



## jomar (Jun 17, 2012)

sorry if I posted in the wrong place guys As you can see it's my first time Is there any way it can be moved now?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Just continue your post here, you're not the first to fall foul of the ask a trader desert :lol:

As for apologising why? its a forum fault not yours :wink:

EDIT Oh and welcome BTW


----------



## Rocles (May 1, 2005)

A very legitimate question...I am in the same position. I've narrowed it down to a Banner battery, was looking at the nearly £200 AGM 100aH, but am now swayed toward the £100 standard model like this one ??


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I recommend these 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Pair-12V-...ssories_SM&hash=item41644bc0fb#ht_2383wt_1393


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Personally I would stay away from sealed maintenance free batteries. Such batteries are not the best for fast charging and charging voltage of 14.8 which can be supplied from the likes of the Stirling B2B charger. This type of charging is excellent for prolonging battery life and maximising its stored power. However, such charging requires occasional topping up so flooded batteries with removable caps are best if such a charging regime is likely to be used.

Mine are Varta semi-traction, seven years old and still going strong, I have a Stirling B2B charger fitted.


----------



## jomar (Jun 17, 2012)

I am thinking of going with 2 X "ELECSOL" 100ah Leisure battery At a length of less than 300mm they would fit perfectly and they also have a five year guarantee. The construction which uses carbon fibre also claims to be good for up to 1000 cycles. I also see they have had a "best product" from the Caravan Club. Unless I hear some reason not to or something better I will get them next week.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't like Elecsols for high current use. I suspect the plate design means they are more prone than others to drop terminal voltage at the higher currents. This may or may not be a factor in your purchasing decision.

Personally whether there is an extended battery warranty or not would not influence any battery purchase of mine.

If you DO invoke an Elecsol warranty, I urge you to use the dealer and not communicate directly with Elecsol.

Dave


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I have 2 Elecsol 125 A/H that have given nearly 3 years reliable service,however when the time comes I will probably replace them with the standard lead acid type purchased locally.

The reasoning is that if there are any warranty issues it would be a relatively simple job to take the battery back to the local retailer,they are not easy to post.

The elecsol 5 year warranty is difficult to claim on with stipulations about having the battery tested and then sending it back to them at your expense.It is well documented on here that people have had problems with this and also the poor attitude of the UK supplier,so unless you buy elecsols from a local retailer who is prepared to help I wouldn't recommend paying the extra for them.

I bought my elecsols from Brownhills Newark which is only 20 minutes away,I would hope they would sort out any problem if there was a warranty issue,I don't suppose I will find out unless a problem arises.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

jomar said:


> I am thinking of going with 2 X "ELECSOL" 100ah Leisure battery At a length of less than 300mm they would fit perfectly and they also have a five year guarantee. The construction which uses carbon fibre also claims to be good for up to 1000 cycles. I also see they have had a "best product" from the Caravan Club. Unless I hear some reason not to or something better I will get them next week.


It might be money well spent if you subscribe, so you can use the forum search facility to see what many others say about Elecsol.

I think it might put you off purchasing them - or at least it will make you question the practical worth of their 5 year warranty.

Dave


----------

